# How to run a bakery that Bakes fresh everyday ?



## Son Lee (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi,
I'm opening a new bakery in a few months and trying to work out how would it possible to bake fresh muffins, cookie, brownies and cupcakes every day,and still turn a profit. I previously worked at a bakery that used high quality ingredients but would freeze everything, muffins, coffee cake, cookies the cupcakes both frosted and unfrosted. We would bake all day and freeze what we didn't sell, to sell next day. Some things were still good, others not so great with this system. I would like to sell as fresh as possible but worried about food cost and time management. I should mention I will be divided my time to focus on labor interesive custom cakes as well. 
I'm just wondering if any one has experience running a bakery that bakes fresh everyday and how do you prep for it? What happens to goods not sold at end of the day? I'm worried I'll lose too much money or spend too much on labor...

Thank

Cristiano


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

This was posted word for word almost exactly one year ago. ???


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

How long did you work at the other place? What did that teach you about how much got sold during the day/during the week? Did they track sales so they could plan what sells and what to make? What's your menu like? How long a day are you open (from the breakfast crowd who comes in starting at 5 or 6 am? through the commuters coming home from work at 6 pm?)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Whatchyaneed is wholesale contracts. 
With those, you can piggy back your retail production to it and bake fresh every day.


----------

